# Milking Myra!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So tomorrow I will start pulling her kids. Today was a "welcome to the stand" and haircut day. I picked her up. I don't have a ramp yet. She was SO GOOD. kicked a couple times but otherwise just let me mess with her teats, her hooves, and shave her.

Excuse the chicken poop (grrr) working on a way to keep chickens from sleeping there. This stand is next to my back door under the eves.


Not bad for a blind goat. When I look back and read her saga, I just can't believe how far she's come. I get teary eyed thinking of how many members here assisted in saving her life.

Thank you all.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a refresher:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/kid-down-need-advice-172081/


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Sweet, beautiful Myra! I'll bet she learns how to jump up on that stanchion without a ramp. After she's been led to it a few times and learns the height by feeling the edge with her nose and front legs, I'll bet she figures it out in a few days. She's smart as a whip and she knows there's food up there.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for Myra!!!!!! I am amazed at her story. I am also amazed at how smooth and short her coat is. I'm in Maine so all my girls look like wooly mammoths right now!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL! A couple of my goats get a tiny bit of wooly hair in the winter but I just shave it off. I'm wearing a sweatshirt right now because it's about 60° inside (and outside) but it'll warm up quick so I figure the girls can handle mid 50's at night with haircuts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love Myra, she is so special to many of us. 

Good girl, she is a trooper and so are you.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I got a creamy full cup outta her today just when I randomly pulled her from her yard.  I'm (attempting) to pull her kids tonight and milk her in the morning. I'm eager to see how much she gives me. 

She is walking so well on the lead, right behind me with her nose bumping into the back of my legs. It seems to work well for her. Then I put her front feet up on the stand and boost her up. Today she didn't struggle at all for that (yesterday she did a bit) so I'm guessing in a few days she'll be jumping up herself. She does jump down herself. I'm using the word "down" and I pull the leash towards a wide open area. I want her to know "down" means safe and nothing to crash into. Its not a word I use often so I figure its a good one.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

So cool! She looks great, and glad it's working out so well with getting her on the milk stand. What a nice success story. I'm looking forward to hearing how she milks 

You and your husband are welcome to come by anytime to see how my husband built the ramp onto our milk-stand. Pretty straight-forward, but sometimes it helps to see it. We had to do it for Lucy because she was a bit old and heavy and sometimes couldn't or wouldn't jump up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Myra is so sweet, she is learning well. I bet you are very proud of her, I know we are.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She was so good. No fussing. No kicking. Put her front feet up on the stand on her own when I asked.

1 pound 12 ounces of milk. Just a tad under a quart.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! She looks like she will be a great producer too Way to go Myra!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks like a really good milk producer.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So great to hear how well she is doing...she sure is a special goat


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So why would her milk taste sweeter than my other does? My other does do not taste goaty in any way shape or form, but Myras milk is SWEET. Like sugary? Is that bad?

Its quite yummy, I could see making ice cream from it! Very creamy and sweet. All my goats but her are saanen mixes, do saanens have less sweet milk?

On a side note the little brat was EXCELLENT for milking today, until the grain ran out. Alfalfa pellets won't cut it. Grain only for me to touch her precious teats.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Her milk is sweeter because she is just so so so sweet!!!




But really, saanens do have less sweet milk, so I've heard.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The breeds in her give the sweet milk.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Myra's part Nubian. I have Nubian crosses too and the milk is very sweet. My dad tried it once and called it "sugar milk". My husband now refuses to drink cow milk because he thinks it tastes bitter.

Myra also maybe gets a *teensy* bit extra love and attention, and I know for a fact that this goes straight to the udder.  

P.S. Nip that "No grain, no milk!" attitude in the bud! I had a doe that started that about a week after I'd been milking her (I called her my "diva mom") and she only got worse until I took her to task. I had to tie her hind feet for a while, but after a week of no-nonsense treatment she became my most patient, steady milker.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed...my Nubian milk is richer and sweeter than my saanens


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I KNEW it wasn't my imagination! lol

I'm keeping the Myra milk for myself, the customers can have Poppy, Nacho and Ballerine milk! lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So exciting to see her grown up and milking now!


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<But really, saanens do have less sweet milk, so I've heard.>>>

We've milked only four or five Saanens and none of their milk was great tasting. Not knocking the breed, that's just our experience! The best milk came from a Nubian and we're currently milking a British Alpine whose milk is quite good.

camooweal


----------



## heidi2016 (Feb 24, 2016)

She has such sweet milk cause she is a mini Nubian. They have the best tasting milk EVER! She is a cutie.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How are things with Myra?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

things are good. I need to get some updated photos of her.  She's such a good momma and so sweet. She lives with the babies right now and last night I wish I had snapped a pic! All the kids were piled up around her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, so sweet! I was wondering how she does being blind.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe.... Yes... Pics please


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She does great being blind. I mean she can toss a kid with the best of them.... but for the most part she's quite nice when it comes to the kids. Not so nice when it comes to the older adults.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? Where is she at in the hierarchy? It's amazing..it really is all in the attitude!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

In her pen she's the boss. She had 3 other does in with her. Right now she's in the kid pen till the donkey vacate her pen.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't put her with my current herd queen. It would be a blood bath as they are both bossy.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Love Myra!!:clap::clap:hlala:


----------

